# Hello



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone. 

My name is Jodie, I am new to the site still working out how to log on lol.

We have our first appointment at the Heath on June 4th.  Been trying for a baby for a while, found out before Christmas that my husband has low sperm count.  I have had hormone tests, which show I can ovluate, but I haven't had any other tests yet so not sure if there is anything wrong with me.  

The doctor doesn't really say much to be honest, I don't know what type of treatment we will have to have if it is just low sperm.  I am not sure if I will have to pay or whether I can have it on NHS, not sure how long the waiting lists are, or whether it is better level of care to go private.  I am so new to it all.  I am really hoping you ladies can fill me in on what to expect.  

I am only at the beginning of the journey and I know I havent gone through a quarter as much as some couples, but I guess I feel I am on a lonely road, especially as I know nobody else who is having to go through this.  My husband is still in denial that we are just going to wake up one morning with a houseful of kids, I on the other hand feel it will never happen.  I feel I am grieving for a child that I am never going to have.  Wow, I feel better, its hard keeping all that inside, seems less stressful typing it out to people who don't know me yet.

Any advice anybody can give would be fantastic, even if it just to let me know I am not going mad with everything that I am feeling.

Thanks

Jodie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Jodie
Its perfectly normal to feel the way you do, im sure we can all say we feel like that.  It is a long road but an exciting one.  I had to wait about 1yr to 18months for my NHS treatment. You are entitled to 1 full cycle of IVF on NHS if your under 40 and havent got children already.  I paid originally to get some tests done while waiting for my appt on NHS.  I also had a  year of clomid but not sure they will do that with you as your DH has a problem.  They will probably need to do scans on you to check everything is working ok with you.  I ahd Hycosy scan to check my tubes and they ahd look at uterus at same time.  On my first appt the consultant gave me a list of things that they needed to do so im sure they will do the same with you. At least then you will have a plan to work towards.

Good luck with your tx everyone on here will be here to help and support you through it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya jodie you found us then   dont worry the girls know everything lol you should be intitled to iui im not sure how many goes tho   and 1 go of ivf and frozen if your lucky enough to get some frosties   your not on your own ..i thought that but then i meet this lovely lot


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello jodi and welcome hun We are all a very friendly bunch of girls   see you around the boards hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jodie and welcome, I am glad that you have found us. I know that lonely feeling but then I found the great bunch here and the lonliness eases.

There is a wealth of knowledge among the girls here so ask away


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Jodie, and good luck with your treatment whatever it turns out to be. I have my next appt 2nd June so probably will be cycling same time as you!

I think between us all we've got loads of experience now so should be able to help with questions.  Take a look at our signature's as you'll be able to see all our details.  I think it's on the profile page that you can create a signature.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome jodie

im glad you found your way over here

i really would wait until you see the cons as they will be able to tell you the way forward


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

thank you all so much.  I wasn't at all sure anyone would respond so THANK YOU.  Looking forward to getting to know you all.
One question I have, do you think we would be better off paying for our initial tests and doing them privately, as one appointment with the Heath has already been cancelled we should of been going in May, but they push it back to June.  What do you all think?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest i would wait, they are unlikey to cancel again i would say and save your money for maybe having private tx while your on the waiting list

does that make sense?

all the girl here are fab and you are more than welcome


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes that does make perfect sense.  I am just so impatience, but I am learning that this is a very long waiting game lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is a waiting game and its so hard waiting all the time, i totally understand

you could always call and ask to be contacted if any cancellation become available


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I have done that.  I am on a bit of a health kick at the moment to, as overweight anything to help


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be a good idea to ring and be put on cancellation list.  I was impatient too and thats why i paid but that was just me and to be honest i still had to wait it just meant that i had some of the tests but i dont think it made a huge different


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know the other half wants to wait.  I guess until I know the full story it is probably better to


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would wait too  .. your appoinment is to start treatment isnt it ? so you shouldnt be waiting too long now


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Hun, not long for you now chick, make sure you let me know.  The appointment is just first appointment, they have asked me to fill a million forms in, they are going to take blood, vagina scan then not sure what happens then.....


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not soon enough for me! midwifes booked me in for next wed to be induced so i think shes coming on lous bday   have you had appoinment before tho to go on waiting list?


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

how funny is that same birthday....

No nothing, this is the only thing that I have had, so worried now I am not even on the list


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not sure i only had 1 quick appoinment with no tests nothing then went on waiting list then had the bloods and dildo cam lol when i came to top of list


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

what happened when you got to the top of the list?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jodie, I was put on waiting list at point of referral. When you get near the top you will have to attend a patients evening this is cumpulsory and just tells you all about the treatment. That will be followed by a planning appoint where I think it was form filling, scan etc and then a treatment schedule appoint where you will get all your dates.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry been uploading pics to my gallery    same here i had the patient evening with form filling then booked appoinment for bloods and had the scan same day as bloods ..all moved quick when i got to top of list ...im sure i only waited a year


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi josie and welcome. 

i was impatient and went privately while waiting for nhs app. i chose this route as i am 36 and dh 40. and felt that time was going to quick.


----------

